
Save useful links and share it with your friends - AndrewKo
http://www.listerlink.com
======
AndrewKo
Welcome to era of the Digital Sharing & Discovery!

Hi everyone!

Let’s say you’re reading an article on the internet, a blog about tech, beauty
or anything else on the internet, and, you find it interesting, you want to
save it somewhere to get back to it later. Where are you going to save it?

Notes? Bookmarks? Tattoo it on your body? Not the best idea…

Listerlink.com – YES !

Our service allows you to save any internet links (Blog, news, youtube video,
socials page etc.) to get back to it whenever you want…BUT it also gives you
the choice to share it with other people, after all if you saved it -

You found it interesting… (Make sense, right?!), so they are chances that this
link will be useful for someone else! (Of course if you want, you can keep the
link private in our service..)

Now let’s get on the other side of our platform:

You can as well discover some interesting content shared by other users and
structured by categories on our platform!

Our team wish you an amazing year 2020! Thank you so much for your attention
folks!

Listerlink.com – Sharing is caring!

------
Expertev
Great idea and congrats on the launch!

Do I need to be registered to see content shared by other users?

Good luck!

